# Z24i Timing Chain "Wedge"



## saudade (Apr 10, 2010)

I'm trying to pull the head without removing the TC cover. The FSM and a number of threads refer to the chain tool that wedges the chain and prevent the tensioner from popping out.

I found a few posts with measurements but neither of them seem to fit right. One was way to big. One seem to fit right but when I pulled the sprocket off the cam, the chain slipped a bit. Thankfully, I had the bolt still on so it didn't slip far. I managed to get the sprocket back on. So now I'm sort of stuck.

Do any of you have a picture and dimensions for the wedge? Googling around finds some on Amazon too but one says L20 and the other says up to '86.

I really don't want to pull the TC cover off if I can avoid it.

TIA


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Nissan issued a TSB a long time ago that showed how to make one out of a wedge of wood. It's been a long time and it might be tough to find it though. You might try the bulletin section in the "knowledge base" at NissanHelp.com.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Refer to post #4 at this thread:

Timing Chain Wedge - Engine - Ratsun Forums


----------



## saudade (Apr 10, 2010)

That's the one I found googling. The #4 post was simply too big to get down in between the links. Then I tried the one in #14. The piece of wood I had left wasn't that long.

Another post in the thread says 1.5" at the top and 1.25" at the bottom. Doesn't say how long.

Here's the pic from the 89 FSM.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Yeah, they make it on the aftermarket in plastic, but my experience is that the wood wedge holds the chain better.


----------



## saudade (Apr 10, 2010)

well, a little rasping got something that seems to fit OK. So I bit the bullet and yanked the head. Sure enough hg is blown between 3&4. I'll post a separate pic.

We'll see if the wedge works when I go to reassemble it.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

That seems to be the common area where these engines blow head gaskets. Make sure you check the head for flatness, especially where that head gasket is blown.


----------

